# What shape should EMTs/Medics Be In



## fireemslife

Im not saying that their should be yearly fitness tests or anything like that but I think that we should all be in decent shape b/c we all know we do a lot more physical labor than the public thinks. I'm in pretty good shape being 18 I lift and run. What do you guys think?


----------



## NREMT08

Well, I am an EMT, and I have started running, and lifting weights because I am trying to pass the agility test, to get onto the fire academy, honestly, if I didn't have to, I wouldn't, I don't like running, I don't mind lifting weights, but it's not my favorite thing to do, an I hate pain, so after a crap load of squats, I am not the most sociable person to say the least, but I am doing it because I want to make it into the academy, so...theres my itty bitty .02


----------



## AZFF/EMT

If you want a long as healthy as possible career you should exercise, and if you will be working fire, being physically strong sure helps a lot. It's easy to see on the fire ground who the lazy ones are and what engine/ladder companies spend work time and personal time doing PT. 

EMS you will need to lift patients, use rescue tools, lift gurneys, respond all hours pof the day in high stress environments with little to no sleep. So yes weights and cardio would be a goo idea.

Fire- all of the above plus, hose lays, hose lays and more hose lays followed by reloading hose. Wearing a 35lb pack and 25 lb's of gear, while dragging a charged hoseline or carrying tools, pulling drywall and plaster. If you are not in shape, it will show. Then clear the call, start to relax and the tones drop to go help a little old lady who fell in the shower, and do it with a smile on your face.


----------



## RESPONDA

*Gotta do it!*

I have begun to cycle again on my mountain bike. This is on a main road with a lot of trucks and vehicles in general. Some think I am crazy, but I am still here, and I feel sooo good afterwards. I can walk fast, but am not allowed to run, which is a real downer for me. I have changed my eating habits as well. If I am going to do this fitness thing, I have to do it the right way.

Responda


----------



## paramedix

You dont have to be a bodybuilder, but you have to be fit enough to lift and carry. 

In my area that I work in, we deal with a lot of patients that need to be carried down stairs as the lifts arent working or there aint any. (Now with our newly introduced load shedding, its not wise to use a lift in an old building or their might be now power at all)

Basically, not to be overweight and be as fit as the average private sportsman...not professional... dont forget to be strong mentally and physically, you can be fit, but can you lift!?


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

Yearly fitness tests might not be such a bad idea.  I only say this because there are so many of us who have hurt our backs lifting very large pts, not to mention those of us who live unhealthy lifestyles.

You see, an EMT's back is his/her second most important tool in their arsenal.  The most important is their mind.  Both of which require investment.  And once you injure your back, your days in the street are numbered.


----------



## firecoins

human form would be a nice shape. I don't think the whole blob medic thing works out to well.


----------



## JPINFV

shape?

36-18-38

(I kid, seriously. +5 if you get the source for that though. )


----------



## triemal04

NREMT08 said:


> Well, I am an EMT, and I have started running, and lifting weights because I am trying to pass the agility test, to get onto the fire academy, honestly, if I didn't have to, I wouldn't, I don't like running, I don't mind lifting weights, but it's not my favorite thing to do, an I hate pain, so after a crap load of squats, I am not the most sociable person to say the least, but I am doing it because I want to make it into the academy, so...theres my itty bitty .02


First, there should be a minimum level of fitness for all working paramedics and EMT's.  And it should be strictly enforced by each service.  The chances of going out with an injury are fairly high in this field and can be decreased if a good level of fitness is maintained.  Not to mention that at times you will need quite a bit of strength and endurance to do your job.  How often will vary depending on your service, but at some point it WILL happen to everyone; you don't want to be the one that ends up laid out on the floor gasping for breath, so stay in decent, if not better, shape.  And in public perception, and there really isn't a reason to NOT stay in shape.

NREMT...do yourself and many others a favor and do not go forward with trying to become a firefighter.  If you allready don't like to exercise, then you have no buisness in the fire service; being in great physical condition is not just a suggestion, but a requirement for the job.  And while you don't neccasarily need to lift weights to stay in shape, you need to do something.  And a lot of it.  If you aren't willing to do that, and continue to do that throughout your career, go into another field.


----------



## NREMT08

quote triemal04 :NREMT...do yourself and many others a favor and do not go forward with trying to become a firefighter. If you allready don't like to exercise, then you have no buisness in the fire service; being in great physical condition is not just a suggestion, but a requirement for the job. And while you don't neccasarily need to lift weights to stay in shape, you need to do something. And a lot of it. If you aren't willing to do that, and continue to do that throughout your career, go into another field. end quote

Um what gives you the right to speak to me this way??? do YOURSELF a favor and don't tell me that I don't belong in the Fire Service, oh and by the way... I NEVER said I don't like working out, I said it is not my favorite thing to do, oh and also, I am a 2nd degree Black Belt and hold 4 1st place trophies for sparring in national competitions, and I am a woman, and 2 of those fights were against men of my same rank, so I am in damn fine shape thank you very much, wow, youve really got some nerve dude!


----------



## triemal04

> I have started running, and lifting weights because I am trying to pass the agility test, to get onto the fire academy *honestly,* *if I didn't have to, I wouldn't*,





> *I am doing it because I want to make it into the academy*,



Maybe you just aren't expressing yourself that well, but these quotes give me the right to say exactly what I did.  If that's not the case, then great.  But from what you said above...  

If you have to improve to pass a physical agility test, then quite obviously you aren't fit enough yet.  And the physical you take will not show whether or not you can make it as a firefighter, strength/endurance wise; that I will gaurentee.  Basically, take whatever you think you need to pass the test and multiple it by at least 2.  Or more.  Then you'll be around where you should be.  (physical agility tests are notoriously easy for many, many places compared to the actual demands...but that's a whole 'nother story)

The shape you are in is not a one time shot to get into the acadamy; it is for your entire career.  If you can't stay at that level or exceed it, then don't even try it.  If you plan to exceed that level and are willing to put in the effort, then great, good job.

Martial arts are a good way to stay fit and in shape, but you will need to reevaluate your routine if being a firefighter is your goal; it's not the same at all.  And a sparring match is not like what you will come across as a working firefighter. 

Just out of curiosity, what is the physical you take like, and what type of martial arts do you practise?


----------



## NREMT08

Quote NREMT08: Well, I am an EMT, and I have started running, and lifting weights because I am trying to pass the agility test, to get onto the fire academy, honestly, if I didn't have to, I wouldn't, I don't like running, I don't mind lifting weights, but it's not my favorite thing to do, an I hate pain, so after a crap load of squats, I am not the most sociable person to say the least, but I am doing it because I want to make it into the academy, so...theres my itty bitty .02 End quote NREMT08

well here is what I ACTUALLY wrote, my whole post, not the cut up and pieces selected version, if you will look at it a little closer you will see where i wrote that I dont like running, and I dont mind lifting but it is not my favorite thing to do,  yes, I did say that I have started running and lifting heavy weights so that I can get into the Academy, and NO WHERE, in my post did I say I planned to stop after i got into the academy, the fact that I am willing to go and run like hell and workout till I cant walk the next day goes to show that I am committed, people who are not committed dont do these types of things, and to answer your other questions,  this test is not easy, this Fire Academy has NEVER graduated a woman EVER in the history of the Academy, they have one of the most respected academic and physical standards in the state, and to put it lightly, the test is hard for many men,  I am in damn fine shape BUT I need to be strong as a bull to pass this test, i could write the whole test here but this post is long enough, I am sure you would be quite shocked as to how greuling the test is, and now, for your last question,  I have been practicing Martial arts my whole life, started as an 8 year old child, I study under a Quan-Jang-Nim, which is Korean for Grand Master, a 9th degree Black Belt, he does it by the book and you earn every belt you get, none of this buy a belt nonsense, I am a 2nd degree Black Belt in Tae-Kwon-Do and my title is Kyo-Sah-Nim  these are phonetic spellings of both titles so that you read them as they are pronounced,  just to clear something up really quickly, there is NOTHING that I would not put myself through to accomplish my goal, ALL I have EVER wanted to do with my life is become a Firefighter, I know it is my calling in life, for all the non-religious reading this, I know it will be hard to understand that last statement, but thats what I believe and feel in my heart, that this is God's purpose for my life, and working out is not something I plan to do for a short period of time, it is a lifestyle, constant fitness,  If I cannot drag my brother out of a burning building, if I am not physically capable of that, then I am worthless as a Firefighter, I said I dont like running, I also said lifting weights is not my favorite thing to do, but that doesn't mean I am ever going to stop.


----------



## BossyCow

Okay, you children play nice. I want you to both say you are sorry and to shake hands!


----------



## Jon

OK... First... let me echo BossyCow...





I think both of you have made your cases, and have valid points.... Good luck NREMT08!

Shape?
Does this work:




Round is a shape!

Unfortunately, I'm not in the shape I want to be in... and that I need to be in to work in EMS for the rest of my life... I look like a lot of other EMT's... too much fast food and sitting on post, and not enough long runs and healthy, home-cooked meals will do that. Our lifestyle SUCKS for staying healthy... we don't get full nights of sleep, we constantly change our schedules, and we beat ourselves up physically and mentally. Some of us are better at staying in shape than others.... I wish I could have that willpower... it is a long battle.

And JPINFV... If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy her friends?


----------



## fit4duty

NREMT08,

iwould very much like to see the standards if you don't mind. if they're too big to post here could you post a link to the site if possible or cut-n-paste them in an email? i'll pm you my address. thanks much


----------



## NREMT08

Quote BossyCow: Okay, you children play nice. I want you to both say you are sorry and to shake hands! end quote.

OK, (puts hand out towards triemal04) :beerchug:


Quote Jon: I think both of you have made your cases, and have valid points.... Good luck NREMT08! end quote.

Thank you Jon, and by the way, lol, nice star!


----------



## Buzz

I've gotten into a good habit of working out whenever I'm bored. Nothing else to do? I'll go for a little jog. I improvise exercises with a lot of things as well. Using a chair, counter top, the rear of my car, etc. I will work on my triceps. I feel the need to do chin-ups on just about everything that looks strong enough to hold my weight. I also do push-ups out of sheer boredom. Usually every time there is a commercial on TV, I'm on the floor doing push-ups. I also do yoga as part of my morning ritual, as long as I have time for it. It's excellent for flexibility which certainly comes in handy 

The majority of the way I stay in shape is done not through working out though... I maintain it by playing sports and doing possibly one of the geekiest things I've ever been exposed to: fighting with swords made from PVC and closed-cell foam sleep pads. It doesn't sound like it would be that physically taxing, but running into a battle and swinging things quite forcefully at opponents is quite demanding. I've seen VERY physically fit people winded after only a couple minutes of fighting. It's geeky, but I can't really think of a more fun way to get into shape.

It's all about the mindset. It's difficult for me to look at a bunch of weights and think "Hey, I need to lift those to get in shape." If I'm looking at kayaking down a river for several hours, I'm going to get what will be a longer, but less focused work out but actually enjoy what I'm doing which makes it easier to spend a day doing. I'm not a fan of running, so to work on legs I'll go take my bike out to a cross-country course we have here and pedal my *** off. I try to find things that I wouldn't call work, but still give me a good work out.


----------



## triemal04

NREMT08-mea culpa mea culpa.  Sounds like you've got things pretty squared away and know what's expected.  Kudos on that; a lot of people don't.  Just didn't come across that way in your first posts, so hopefully no hard feelings.

It won't be as much an issue for you being a woman, and you may allready know this, but a piece of advice:  don't focus completely on just bulking up and gaining brute strength.  While that's definetly needed, make sure you're also working on endurance and conditioning.  Being able haul 400lbs is fine, but if you can only do it for 15sec, you're screwed.  

I still would like to know what the physical you're taking will be; if you want to send it PM that's fine, but now I'm really curious.


----------



## karaya

I don't think triemal04 was pointing to you specifically NREMT08.  I got the gist of his comment was more general and not specific.


----------



## Summit

I worked on the ambulance with some truly obese people who I swore were going to keel over from an AMI any second...


----------



## KEVD18

my standard answer as to what physical qualifications i suggest is:

the ability to do the job. personally, i dont care if you eat so badly that you have an mi at 40. i dont care if you smoke so much you have emphysema at 40. in reference to other such questions, i dont care if your a woman, have a prosthetic leg, have a pacemaker, migraines or any other such issue. if you can work your scheduled hours, do your share of work including lifting, carrying, kneeling etc; then all the rest is your own business.

from the business owner or service chiefs point of view, sure physically fit people get hurt less, call out less etc. but i dont own an ambulance company nor am i a chief so i dont have to worry about that sort of thing...

to NREMT08: your posts made it sound exactly as like triemal interpreted it. dont be so quick to fly off the handle. it wont get you far in this field. also, there is a quote post button in the bottom right hand corner of the post your trying to quote. using it makes it easier to read. just a thought....


----------



## NREMT08

I am just not going to post anything anymore, I am tired of being misinterpreted
looks like I am the worlds worst communicator. yay for me.


----------



## TheDoll

NREMT08 said:


> I am just not going to post anything anymore, I am tired of being misinterpreted
> looks like I am the worlds worst communicator. yay for me.


chin up, nremt08! it looks like you haven't posted much around here and that's okay! sometimes people come across a little differently over the internet. when i first started posting on message boards i had that problem, too. then, i figured out how not to get mad at the internet. this was me about 6 years ago ha ha ha ha!!!!!

you'll find that almost everyone on this board is trying at least at some level to help. also, many people are a wealth of information because of their knowledge and experience. so, please don't mistake people's straightforwardness as being mean. there is too much help available for you (and all of us) here for you to stop posting and go away.

i'm also a female trying to get hired on with the fire dept. i passed the cpat, and my advice would be to run distance and do some interval training. also, lift lift lift! lift heavy, too!  if you want me too, i can post my routine that i did while i was preparing and that i still do. just let me know!

good luck and feel free to ask any questions you have. you can definitely get through this even if you're not fond of working out!


----------



## NREMT08

Ok....Thanks TheDoll,.....Yes I have been running, I am not sure if there is a specific brand of shoe that would help my body not hurt so much from running, but I am happy to say I can now jog a mile and a half at a reasonable pace, I think my problem was that I was "running" to fast, and that was why I was not able to run that far, one of the trainers at the gym told me, try to slow down a bit and pace yourself, I did that and to my surprise I could jog 1 1/2 mile, I look forward to reaching the 2 mile mark, I will be taking this test on the 7th of next month, and yes.....I have been lifting, but your suggestions and weight training program would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## TheDoll

NREMT08 said:


> Ok....Thanks TheDoll,.....Yes I have been running, I am not sure if there is a specific brand of shoe that would help my body not hurt so much from running, but I am happy to say I can now jog a mile and a half at a reasonable pace, I think my problem was that I was "running" to fast, and that was why I was not able to run that far, one of the trainers at the gym told me, try to slow down a bit and pace yourself, I did that and to my surprise I could jog 1 1/2 mile, I look forward to reaching the 2 mile mark, I will be taking this test on the 7th of next month, and yes.....I have been lifting, but your suggestions and weight training program would be much appreciated, thank you.


well, i always keep track of my weight lifting by writing it down in a notebook, and i just realized i don't have it with me. so, i'll have to write that down later. i can tell you that i got my lifting routine from a book called G-Force: The Ultimate Guide To Your Best Body Ever by Gunnar Peterson. you don't have to read the book cover to cover. it just has great weight lifting ideas. the best part is that in the back of the book there are some weight lifting routines that are set up according to how much time you have. 

as far as cardio goes...make sure you have good running shoes. i live in indianapolis, and there are a couple of running stores here where the sales people will really take time to make sure you are fitted correctly. 

in addition to the running you are doing for endurance. make sure you are doing some tough interval training. this can help you build your lung capacity which you will probably want to do. if you need ideas on interval training, just let me know, and i'll post some. also, make sure you are getting your butt on the stair climber. NOT the stair master, but the climber with oscillating stairs. or you can just go find some stairs and run them, but you need to do a lot. 

also, do not smoke, do not drink, and see if you can start dropping some weight if you can. do it so that you still have energy and are healthy, but if you have extra weight you will want as much of it off by the time you take the test. 

are you taking the cpat? if it is another test, then can you post what type of things you'll need to do? 
most of all good luck!


----------



## laina66

We're trying to get a mandatory PT time for members.
We had to change our bags to 2 little bags instead of one big one for our main bags because people couldn't lift it.
We had a girl get out of breathe carrying the O2 bag up the stairs.
Oi.


----------



## TheDoll

laina66 said:


> We're trying to get a mandatory PT time for members.
> We had to change our bags to 2 little bags instead of one big one for our main bags because people couldn't lift it.
> We had a girl get out of breathe carrying the O2 bag up the stairs.
> Oi.


wow, that's a shame! good luck getting the PT time!


----------



## bonedog

Being in shape will extend your career, also it may help you a good retirement.

 For cardio I found that by maintaining 75% of my maximum heart rate gave me steady increases in ability and stamina. Being a martial artist myself, it is counter intuitive to the full bore training most of us are taught.


----------



## TEK 679

I must say we have alot of overweight EMTs here 20,30 even 40lbs overweight. Keeping in shape has been important to me over the years being able to protect my partners and myself has come in handy many times and staying fit is key to getting the jump on some crack head or drunk who wants to hurt ya. Stay fit stay safe:glare:


----------



## snaketooth10k

*Here's a good idea...*

Everyone should try to stay in good shape. How you do it is up to you. I like to climb and mountain bike, it keeps me in shape for verticle rescue and keeps me strong and flexible. Also, chicks dig daredevils (and powertools). There is no reason not to exercise. 

Consider this: You stay in shape and eat well, you get strong, you look good, you are happier (yes, its been proven), and you live longer.
-OR-
You sit around watching reruns (not gonna lie, they re great), you eat junk (delicious), you gain weight, you hurt yourself during physical activity, you don't live as long as you could (means fewer opportunities to parachute, cliff dive, meet celebrities, and win the lottery).

So really, why not just buy an iPod and walk, run, or bike a few miles a day. Do push ups, pull ups, sit ups, squats, and calf raises with that and you will look sharp after some good hard work. Yoga is also a good alternative, it makes you strong and it helps you relax like nothing else.

Everyone should stay in shape, it just makes life better.


----------



## mikeylikesit

dead lift 175 lbs. breath and walk at the same time. run a mile for when your chasing a code 24. upper body to restrain those crazy combative nuts, but you need atleast upper body and cardio.


----------



## NREMT08

*Makin some progress*

Well, I am happy to say that I am making some progress with my running and lifting, I can now jog (at a reasonable pace) almost 2 miles, and every time I am at the gym, I realize that I am getting stronger, I am able to lift more and it is easier to lift, I have more self confidence when I am at the gym and it is easier to stand there and wait for the machine that the really huge and strong guy is using, lol. I am gonna pass the agility test this time, I know it, last time I took the test I couldn't have run a mile nonstop if you paid me a million dollars to do it., now, I can almost run 2 miles, and I can lift a lot more weight, I am gonna pass this time, I know I am.


----------



## mikeylikesit

you better pass this time.


----------



## fit4duty

*consistency, discipline and effort*



NREMT08 said:


> I know I am.



i know you will


----------



## CFRBryan347768

> I am gonna pass this time, I know I am.
> 
> You must do the thing you think you cannot do
> 
> "Eleanor Roosevelt"



When in doubt read your quoteB)^_^ good luck!


----------



## mikeylikesit

*Just for clarification though...*

in order to cut it in the EMS field you should atleast be a little in shape like me. 






no,no it's not photoshop my face always looks this weird in pics.


----------



## NREMT08

*I am soo excited*

Well this morning at the gym I killed my upper body, then I jogged 2 miles, yay I finally hit the 2 mile mark, I can jog 2 miles, whooo hooo!   

Then, this evening, I went to training at another station, I am A Cadet with them, and we did a "practice" agility test and I passed the practice one, I am not gonna say it was easy, the dummy sucked lol, but I passed,  So I take the real test in 10 days, I KNOW I am gonna pass this time! Thank you guys for the support.


----------



## NREMT08

*whats going on with the posts*

ok I know for a fact that I did not write any swear words whatsoever in this last post, yet there is the word censored all over in my post half my darn post is gone, whats going on here. Is someone playing with me here,  as far as I know, the only people who have the ability to alter my posts are the moderators, this is not funny!


----------



## JPINFV

Anything containing "-áss-" (e.g. páss) is censored now. It's not the moderators going around and chaning people's posts, it's the filter on the forum software.


----------



## NREMT08

*I see the problem*

The word  "p a s s"  or  "p a s s e d"  is being automatically censored by the board because it contains the letters necessary to spell @$$, the post made by Mikeylikesit has also been changed, and all he wrote was "you better p a s s this time" as in you better p:censored::censored::censored: the agility test this time. See? if you write the word p a s s without spaces in between the letters it get's automatically changed to the "censored" emoticon or just the word "censored". Maybe the moderator can fix this.


----------



## NREMT08

JPINFV said:


> Anything containing "-áss-" (e.g. páss) is censored now. It's not the moderators going around and chaning people's posts, it's the filter on the forum software.



thanks, lol, we must have both been writing at the same time, lol, I just posted my last comment, and then saw yours LOL


----------



## wolfwyndd

Personally, I'd LOVE to see a physical fitness test before you get your EMT certification.  I'd like to see NREMT make getting a physical from a REAL doctor a requirement before taking the certification test.  Do I really think that'll happen?  Oh, probably will.  About the same time that that pig over there starts doing loop de loops in the sky.  We have a new guy at our squad whose primary job is 911 dispatcher and he just runs with us as a part time volunteer and that boy is SEVERELY out of shape.  He was on a code a couple of weeks ago and the crew he worked it with said he managed to get about ONE round of CPR done before he was so winded he was no longer any help and he was drenched with sweat.  He has to weigh about 400 pounds if he's 5.


----------



## apagea99

I'm trying to get my body back into top shape. Last fall I took the PAT for my local FD and passed....I was in the best shape of my life. I got lazy after that and now I'm beating my body into shape to get back what I've lost.

So far, I've dropped 15 lbs and changed my eating habits considerably, but I'm having some issues. Running/cardio is easy enough for me. I can run 3-5 miles no problem, plus I do interval training every other day. What's bothering me is that before I dropped the 15 lbs I was stronger! It's as if I lost some strength even though I've been working out the whole time. I used to bench 4 sets of 10 @ 200 lbs on a regular basis, but now it more like 1-2 sets of ten and then progressively shorter sets afterward. I just can't seem to get back what I lost and I feel stuck. Last night, I tried moving things around and adding some other exercises for my chest muscles. Is there anything else I can/should do?


----------



## karaya

Good to hear that you are working on your fitness apage!  I too have changed my eating habits and stepped up my workouts.  I can say after just a few weeks I feel much better and dropped a pant size.

The shape of EMS in recent years has impacted my photography.  On some past book projects my editors rejected some of my work solely to the obvious overweight appearance of some of the medics.  They're not looking for totally ripped bodies, but they also don't want a gut sagging way over the belt line, etc.  That goes for females as well!


----------



## fit4duty

apogea99 said:


> I'm trying to get my body back into top shape. Last fall I took the PAT for my local FD and passed....I was in the best shape of my life. I got lazy after that and now I'm beating my body into shape to get back what I've lost.
> 
> So far, I've dropped 15 lbs and changed my eating habits considerably, but I'm having some issues. Running/cardio is easy enough for me. I can run 3-5 miles no problem, plus I do interval training every other day. What's bothering me is that before I dropped the 15 lbs I was stronger! It's as if I lost some strength even though I've been working out the whole time. I used to bench 4 sets of 10 @ 200 lbs on a regular basis, but now it more like 1-2 sets of ten and then progressively shorter sets afterward. I just can't seem to get back what I lost and I feel stuck. Last night, I tried moving things around and adding some other exercises for my chest muscles. Is there anything else I can/should do?



maintaining strength levels while losing weight is a very difficult proposition. You have to find a balance in your nutrition that allows for maintenance of the musculature to keep the system able to perform, but you don't want to over feed which is what got you a bit chunktified to begin with. The strength loss has come from two different places.

1. in dropping the fifteen pounds, you probably lost a fair amount of muscle tissue as well (assuming you are going by scale numbers as opposed to body composition). So you may not be eating enough to maintain your bodies basic needs; resulting not only in changes in the scale but also in the muscle tissue available to do strength work. If the increase in cardio and interval work isn't supported by an increase in the right types of food (energy to support the activity) your body will find energy in its own tissue resulting in a loss of fat (from increased activity and oxygen) and muscle (easier to breakdown than fat in the post exercise body that is not fed properly). Take home message is to figure out that happy balance in eating that allows you perform the work you want, at a frequency and intensity you want without the negative effects on your body and performance. Though it may seem counter-intuitive you may need to start eating more.

2. running 3-5 miles and pushing near limit poundage requires your nervous system and physiology to mobilize resources in different ways to achieve outcomes that are near polar opposites. Medium intensity long duration exercise does not use the same muscle or energy as high intensity interval work or maximal lifts. Without getting deep into physiology, the muscle make-up will trend towards the activity and training the body is exposed to. The same holds true for the nervous system as well as your bodies ability to mobilize the necessary resources. The question then becomes how does one, strengthen and improve their cardiovascular output AND maintain and increase strength levels. 

The Solution may be in a concept known as "Concurrent Training" made popular in track and field circles by Charlie Francis (regardless of opinions on the use of banned substances in sport; his system is nothing short of brilliant). What Coach Francis suggests is that you train all components at the same time so that an improvement in one area will lead to increases in all others as well, with one caveat: how does the training effect the nervous system, its ability to mobilize the very strong and very fast muscle AND trend the system towards fast powerful movement.


----------



## Aileana

For my program (in college now), I have to pass a fitness test (32 male push-ups in one minute; 36 abdominal crunches in one minute; 1.8 km run in under 11 minutes, and flexibility tests) by December, or I will not be allowed to do my ride-outs again. By January, we have to deadlift (I think) 210 lbs on a stretcher/stair chair. They give us a first semester course called 'fitness appreciation', which is definately useful to help getting in shape.  
To apply for a job with any service in the province, I will have to pass more fitness tests as well. 

Definately think that fitness tests are useful (and should be mandatory across the board) for EMS providers.


----------



## RESQ_5_1

I must admit, I am terrible out of shape. I'm 41 and been smoking for 20+ years. I'm about 40 lbs overweight. I injured my back during training in the Army when I was 19 and it still bothers me from time to time. However, I recently did 2 days of OT to cover for one of our employees who hurt his back. He's in his mid 30s and looks like a stickman. 

Just because I don't look fit, doesn't mean I'm not capable of doing my job. Beacause of my lifelong back problems, I learned a loooooong time ago how to properly lift. 

BTW, the employee I worked for routinely misses work due to back pain.


----------



## ochacon80

Regarding Cardio. Do most of you do it prior to your weight workout? I usually do mine after but I am so beat I can only last like 20 minutes. And when I do cardio first I struggle with my weight routine. Any advice?


----------



## snaketooth10k

apagea99 said:


> I'm trying to get my body back into top shape. Last fall I took the PAT for my local FD and passed....I was in the best shape of my life. I got lazy after that and now I'm beating my body into shape to get back what I've lost.
> 
> So far, I've dropped 15 lbs and changed my eating habits considerably, but I'm having some issues. Running/cardio is easy enough for me. I can run 3-5 miles no problem, plus I do interval training every other day. What's bothering me is that before I dropped the 15 lbs I was stronger! It's as if I lost some strength even though I've been working out the whole time. I used to bench 4 sets of 10 @ 200 lbs on a regular basis, but now it more like 1-2 sets of ten and then progressively shorter sets afterward. I just can't seem to get back what I lost and I feel stuck. Last night, I tried moving things around and adding some other exercises for my chest muscles. Is there anything else I can/should do?



you just hit a bit of a plateau. It's something that every person is likely to encounter when lifting. It is possible that your body is not receiving the nutrients it needs to build the muscles or the you aren't allowing your muscles to build themselves or many other reasons that exist. the best way to get through it is to add a little more protein to your diet and bench pyramid sets. That is to bench a set of 4 reps at 200+, 6 at 200,  8 at 175, 10 at 145, and then do the same thing backwards. This is the system that many trainers use to balance endurance lifting with power lifting, and it also works your muscles more effectively. Make sure you do it with supervision and adjust the weight to suit yourself though.


----------



## Sasha

fireemslife said:


> Im not saying that their should be yearly fitness tests or anything like that but I think that we should all be in decent shape b/c we all know we do a lot more physical labor than the public thinks. I'm in pretty good shape being 18 I lift and run. What do you guys think?



Im in good shape too. A good, round shape. ^_^


----------



## Jon

Yep. Round is a shape.


----------



## fit4duty

ochacon80 said:


> Regarding Cardio. Do most of you do it prior to your weight workout? I usually do mine after but I am so beat I can only last like 20 minutes. And when I do cardio first I struggle with my weight routine. Any advice?



Here is a short answer (hope it helps ):


 ATP-CrP--------------Glycolytic---------------Fatty acid oxidation
|-limit weights----sprinting, circuit/interval training-----EPOC-------|
|-----------------------traditional gym cardio, running-------------| 
|-anerobic--------------combined--------------aerobic------------|

The excercise energy continum runs from left to right, aneaerobic to aerobic. 
In most instances, your best training results are going to come from working left to right because of the tendancy of the body to want to work the path of least resistance (in super simplistic terms you have to deplete one energy system to get to the next). 

Weights typically are a left sided activity, once those stores are depleated, your body has to go to the next pool of energy resources, the nature of the activity dictates your bodies ability to transition from one energy store to the next. Cardio (areobic training) in traditional thinking is used for fat-loss because it is a relatively low stress exercise that allows for increased oxygen uptake and fatty acid oxidation for fuel if you do it long enough. But to get to the fat break down  you have to burn through the other two systems first. Breaking down fat is an intensive process that body will do if it has to, only if there are not any other readily available sources of fuel. That is why if you do cardio before weights, your loads will drop because you have not allowed for sufficient time for your body to replenish the energy system(s) required to move the weights. 

You can leap frog this process by performing very intense interval work at short rest periods based off of Tabata Intervals (google it) that then induce the EPOC phenomenon (google that too) that allows for prolonged fat breakdown.

Here's a shorter answer:

If you are beat, after twenty minutes, instead of trying to press on longer, why not go faster?


----------



## KEVD18

Sasha said:


> Im in good shape too. A good, round shape. ^_^



im going to respond to this as professionally as possible and hope to hell it works.

based on the pics you posted in the "faces behind the posts" thread, you're doing just fine.


----------



## Sasha

I was joking around on this thread.  But thank you!!


----------



## apagea99

snaketooth10k said:


> you just hit a bit of a plateau. It's something that every person is likely to encounter when lifting. It is possible that your body is not receiving the nutrients it needs to build the muscles or the you aren't allowing your muscles to build themselves or many other reasons that exist. the best way to get through it is to add a little more protein to your diet and bench pyramid sets. That is to bench a set of 4 reps at 200+, 6 at 200,  8 at 175, 10 at 145, and then do the same thing backwards. This is the system that many trainers use to balance endurance lifting with power lifting, and it also works your muscles more effectively. Make sure you do it with supervision and adjust the weight to suit yourself though.



Thanks for the tip! I tried this today and I can tell a difference in how I feel during and after the workout. I have a feeling I'll be good and sore tomorrow which is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## HotelCo

Since there is a thread about health officials being in shape, I thought I would start a thread similar to this one. But, I found this old thread instead, so I'll just continue on from here. Plus, there are a lot of new faces that have shown up since this thread was made (including mine).

Additional questions: Should there be a physical fitness test that must be passed prior to being hired? How about for retention? Why or why not?


----------



## Sasha

HotelCo said:


> Since there is a thread about health officials being in shape, I thought I would start a thread similar to this one. But, I found this old thread instead, so I'll just continue on from here. Plus, there are a lot of new faces that have shown up since this thread was made (including mine).
> 
> Additional questions: Should there be a physical fitness test that must be passed prior to being hired? How about for retention? Why or why not?



Yes there should. Being and EMT/Paramedic can be physicially demanding. If you can't hold your own weight, the job may still get done but you will be putting an extra strain on your partner, whether you realize it or not.

That being said, it shouldn't be based on weight but a person's ability to do the job. If the person is 300 pounds but can carry, walk, get down on the floor, and pass everything a 100lb person can, then so be it.

Although I do think it's important to promote a healthful image you simply can't mandate that without being discriminatory.


----------



## Sail195

Personally, I was a runner in high school, a pretty good one till I got an ankle injury that eventually prevented me from competing at that level any more so I stopped running until I recently got involved with EMS I started running again, I feel that it is a great release after a stressful day or a day with a particularly bad call... Just another way to vent for me anyway


----------



## wolfwyndd

HotelCo said:


> Should there be a physical fitness test that must be passed prior to being hired? How about for retention? Why or why not?


Personally, I think there should be.  Some of my squad members complain all the time about trying to pick up Mr or Mrs X because they weigh too damned much.  My personal feelings on the job are, 'if you can't lift Mr or Mrs X off the floor when they've fallen and can't get up on their own, maybe you need to find another job.'  I've told some of our members that and believe me, I've won no friends in the process.  I think the tests should be for initial hire AND for retention, with age included.  Honestly, I don't think we can expect a 60 year old to be able to lift what a 20 year old can.  Although, ironically, we do have a 60 year old man that volunteers with us that, I swear, can lift about as much as some of the 20 year olds.  



			
				Sasha said:
			
		

> Although I do think it's important to promote a healthful image you simply can't mandate that without being discriminatory.


While, in theory, I agree with you.  Tell that to all the hospitals and Fire / EMS departments that are NOT hiring and / or firing smokers.  Personally, I think that's discrimination.


----------



## HotelCo

Anything less than that, you have no business in EMS.


----------



## Sasha

Ew. It looks like he has packs of kielbasa for legs. Gross.


----------



## rescue99

LOL..my gosh it's the worst case of sub-q emphysema I have ever seen!


----------



## Patrick.W.Steele

I would think that if you had a gut that would interfere with getting the cot inside of the ambulance, you might have a problem...


----------



## 46Young

wolfwyndd said:


> Personally, I think there should be.  Some of my squad members complain all the time about trying to pick up Mr or Mrs X because they weigh too damned much.  My personal feelings on the job are, 'if you can't lift Mr or Mrs X off the floor when they've fallen and can't get up on their own, maybe you need to find another job.'  I've told some of our members that and believe me, I've won no friends in the process.  I think the tests should be for initial hire AND for retention, with age included.  Honestly, I don't think we can expect a 60 year old to be able to lift what a 20 year old can.  Although, ironically, we do have a 60 year old man that volunteers with us that, I swear, can lift about as much as some of the 20 year olds.
> 
> 
> While, in theory, I agree with you.  Tell that to all the hospitals and Fire / EMS departments that are NOT hiring and / or firing smokers.  Personally, I think that's discrimination.



Apparently you've never heard of the Heart and Lung Bill.


----------



## 46Young

HotelCo said:


> Anything less than that, you have no business in EMS.



I think that picture's doctored. He actually has testes, and he's too large to not have the distended GH gut.:lol:


----------



## wolfwyndd

46Young said:


> Apparently you've never heard of the Heart and Lung Bill.


AAaaaaaahhhh . . . . . no, actually, I haven't.  I'll have to google it.


----------



## anezay2004

*Yeah*

I think your right. At least yearly


----------



## Keeven83

i had a partner that would complain and get out of breath walking down the long halls of the hospital doing BLS transfers.


----------



## ffemt8978

Do I really have to post this again?


----------



## atropine

_*<snip - to remove text of the removed post>*_

I can assure you I will last that long, but no longer than I have to I want to enjoy my PERS retirement, 90% of my base wage and again I don't live from pay check to pay check like most medics, unfortunate that all ems can't be standard of high wages isn't it?


----------



## VentMedic

atropine said:


> 90% of my base wage


 
That's not going to be very much by California standards especially since you are now doing 100% of your base wage and tons of OT jsut to exist. In fact, that will be less than half of what you are making now IF you get the time vested. Unless you go back to college to retrain, there won't be much opportunitiy for you to pick up extra money once the FD is finished with you. 

Since this is a fitness thread, have you looked carefully at your disability benefits? You might be surprised to find that by California's cost of living standards you will be at poverty level. This is the reason why a little college or even learning a trade might be beneficial to you. You don't want to end up being the bag lady at the grocery checkout counter.


----------



## 46Young

One can take their pension, based on an inflated salary that's in line with the local cost of living, and move to an area that's much nicer and cheaper. It's all about the best retirement. Even if you never buy a house, your pension will more than cover mortgage payments in a more reasonable area. 

Since most places offer a 20 and out or 25 and out, you can retire at 40-50 y.o. Use your dept to get a couple of degrees so that you can keep earning, whether it's PT or FT. Or, just go back to school post retirement and bang out a quick degree (hint: chip away at pre-requisites while on the job, so that you won't have to go to school for more than a year or so).

"Health related disclaimer": high levels of stress lead to a myriad of diseases. Having a good retirement and not having financial stress is good for your health.


----------



## VentMedic

46Young said:


> Since most places offer a 20 and out or 25 and out, you can retire at 40-50 y.o. Use your dept to get a couple of degrees so that you can keep earning, whether it's PT or FT. Or, just go back to school post retirement and bang out a quick degree (hint: chip away at pre-requisites while on the job, so that you won't have to go to school for more than a year or so).


 
Agreed, but some never think that far ahead or think they will have the young body they have at 24 forever.  Many are not educationally inclined so a degree may never be a thought.  For some, the EMT or Paramedic patch is a stretch which is why some standards are low or the answers to the test are spoon fed with just enough info memorized to pass. 

 Also, the off duty injuries which sometimes leads to an early disabling injury is more likely for this age group than one that is work related.


----------



## Ramis46

OK I kinda want to bring this Thread Back to life, Lets see how it works instead of making a new one. 
Just kinda skimming through this thread, how many people are still in a strong workout routine. I know how had it is to stay consistant with healthy living due to our work schedules, and call time. Where i am from its hard to find a medic under 250 (not a lean 250 btw) not THE TONES GO OFF.
I currently do P90X (2nd round) mixed with the Insanity workout. I still have a ways to go to get to my best weight and healthy living but hey trying. So please feel free to post back in you had posted before if you are still working out regularly, and/or you have found a good way to balance the 2.


----------



## DrParasite

too many EMS workers are out of shape (myself included).

you see them as the EMTs or paramedics who need the FD to do any and all lifting for them.

the ones who get winded after climbing 3 flights of stairs to see the patient

the ones who smoke and drink too much, and haven't seen their toes in 5 years.

the ones who are on more meds for health problems than their patients.

causes for this: abnormal shifts, lack of enough sleep, compensating for abnormal schedule by sleeping on couches or in the back of ambulances, poor dietary habits (fast food is typically the worst food to eat), lack of proper exercise routine, working too much overtime to make ends meet and multiple jobs preventing enough sleep and exercise.

What shape should an EMT be in?  enough to carry down a 300 lb person with just you and a partner.  enough to climb 5 floors without getting winded.  generally less than 250lbs (although some of us tall people are over 250lb due to our height).  able to restrain a 250 lb EDP who decides to go nuts on you in the back of the truck (or at least enough to get you to safety).

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-12-unhealthy-occupational-hazard.html for more information about the effect of unhealthy eating among shiftwork workers


----------

